# I think I screwed my car up messing with a Lamborghini...



## cmatthews80 (Apr 20, 2008)

So I think I've screwed something up... I have an '05 GTO 6-speed with 30K miles on it. Friday driving home on the interstate I was cruising along at about 70 when a Lamborghini passes me... I shift down into fifth and speed up to get a better look at it because it was an awesome looking car. Well I guess he thought I wanted to race him because he hits the gas. Of course what am I supposed to do at that point? The same thing...

I went to shift down another gear into fourth but missed it, when I tried it again apparantly I hit second gear. This was going about 80mph! So my RPMs shoot through the roof and it felt like I hit the brakes. As soon as it happened I hit the clutch again and threw it into nuetral. There was a VERY strong smell of something burning when I got to my exit. It honestly smelled like burning wires. Now the clutch feels different and I'm smelling the burning smell occasionally driving in town when I'm using the clutch a lot. It still goes into gear fine but it doesn't seem like there's much play in it like before. Before that I would have to let my clutch all the way out to disengage before it started moving. Now it disengages almost all the way to the floor. It doesn't grind going into gear or anything but it's not the same.

Any ideas on what the damage might be or what I should check for or do? Thanks.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm just guessing here, but it sounds to me like the clutch slipped real bad when you over revved the engine. That would be a good thing if it did, the clutch is much cheaper than the engine damage that could have happened. 

It could be just glazed and slipping or it could be toasted. Drive it a day or two or maybe a week and see how it feels. If it still doesn't feel right, try taking off real fast and see if it slips. If it does slip when you take off fast it's done for. Another way to test it would be to get it into 4th or 5th gear at about 1500 rpms and floor it. If the rpms race up but the car doesn't speed up or doesn't speed up to match the rpms, you need a clutch. 

The only thing I can think of to check would be clutch fluid level.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations, you've broken a trend. For years it seemed that every magazine road test of a Lamborghini included some apology for the Lambo not making the rated power or just plain breaking down during testing. For once, some other car crapped out. Even if it was driver error, the Lambo has made it through one challenge in a single piece. That's big for the Italians.

Better hope you only fried the clutch. From the smell of things, that appears to be at least what's happened. Over revving on a downshift is a sure fire way to bend valves and damage pistons. If the engine seems to run/sound normal you're likely just looking at getting that shiny smooth clutch you just created replaced.

That was my major gripe about the GTO. The T56 was not a finesse transmission. It handled the torque just fine but a 4 -3 downshift entering a fast turn often found me bouncing expletives off the windshield. Good luck.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Now you're bashing Italians... You're on dangerous ground Wingnut, watch you step buddy...:rofl::rofl::rofl: Goomba is on the hunt...:lol: Cosa Nostra is not dead, just taking a nap...:seeya:

The Lambo is my final car I will have before I depart...



Wing_Nut said:


> Congratulations, you've broken a trend. For years it seemed that every magazine road test of a Lamborghini included some apology for the Lambo not making the rated power or just plain breaking down during testing. For once, some other car crapped out. Even if it was driver error, the Lambo has made it through one challenge in a single piece. That's big for the Italians.
> 
> Better hope you only fried the clutch. From the smell of things, that appears to be at least what's happened. Over revving on a downshift is a sure fire way to bend valves and damage pistons. If the engine seems to run/sound normal you're likely just looking at getting that shiny smooth clutch you just created replaced.
> 
> That was my major gripe about the GTO. The T56 was not a finesse transmission. It handled the torque just fine but a 4 -3 downshift entering a fast turn often found me bouncing expletives off the windshield. Good luck.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Now you're bashing Italians... You're on dangerous ground Wingnut, watch you step buddy...:rofl::rofl::rofl: Goomba is on the hunt...:lol: Cosa Nostra is not dead, just taking a nap...:seeya:
> 
> The Lambo is my final car I will have before I depart...


Hey, my wife is Sicilian by birth (Grammichele southwest of Catania) and a naturalized US citizen. If I wanted to get her father worked up, I'd just make a comment about "you knife throwers". Let the games begin. 

When I was going through my Italian/Alfa Romeo phase with an Alfetta GTV6 and a Milano Verde I thought I'd get some support from the home crowd. Instead, my wife and her cousin from Switzerland crapped all over my automotive buying decisions. They basically stated that only an idiot would buy an Italian made car. LOL they thought US cars were cool. This was mid-eighties mind you. Almost all cars sucked.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

With overrevving an engine on a wrong-gear botched downshift, the only safety fuse you've got is the clutch disk. In a nutshell, the rev limiter doesn't come into play when the motor is spun up with the driveline rather than with the loud pedal. Basically you better hope the clutch disk facings burst 'cause the disk spun up way over its intended rpm. If the clutch facings held, then you'd better hold your breath and hope that you didn't tweak the bottom end. 

Sorry for the doom and gloom . . .


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow i did the same thign not that long ago, only i missed 2-3 and hit 1 instead. yikes, i almost s*** myself. luckily no boom, but i think my clutch is done for since it started making a much worse chirping noise than the minor problem i had before this.


----------

